
Little justice for Brazilian journalists killed within the country - egusa
https://brazilreports.com/brazil-journalist-impunity/2013/
======
AlexandreMelo
O choro é livre o lula não :_)

~~~
eberfreitas
I can't down vote you but this type of comment is heartbreaking. People are
dying, freedom is being restrict and you make a comment totally out of context
and out of respect for the subject. This is sad, just sad...

